# Hunting cockapoo



## Elizabeth Carolyn (May 19, 2016)

Can anyone advise, what to do?
I have a cockapoo puppy 7 months old, who recently has started hunting, we walk four times per day and during most walks she will return with something dead!
I have had a sheepskin head bought into the house covered in maggots, lambs legs, skeletons, dead mice etc. She also bates pheasants and destroys the nests.
When I try to take things off her she bites and growls, I really am at the end of my tether.

On top of this she keeps trying to get into the sheep field. I cannot wear her out, our day starts at 6 .am with a short walk, we then have 1 hour at 9 am followed by 30 mins in the afternoon and then another short walk at night.

She was sold as a lap dog , which she definitely isn't she will not sit on your lap.
I am convinced she has been bred with a working cocka spaniel, but the breeder says not.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not to split hairs but most of what you describe is foraging not hunting.  I'd get her a soft sided muzzle to wear when off lead and avoid walking her near fields of sheep. In the meantime try to get her interested in chasing a ball at home. If you walk with a ball and launcher you can keep the focus on you which helps. As for the not sitting on lap thing maybe you should count your lucky stars all things considered (sheepshead covered with maggots).


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would put her on a long line (attached to a harness not a collar) and stop letting her practice this behaviour. 

Brain work wears dogs out more than physical exercise so I would also be doing lots of training with her and harness that nose and brain to work with you instead of against you. Look into getting her into some training classes. 


The growling at you when you try to take her treasure is resource guarding - but many dogs would guard such high value treasure as she is finding so it sounds like you need to stop her finding the stuff primarily


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Your post sounds danger bells in my head.
I assume you live in the country so you must be aware that sheep worrying (which can just mean that the farmer judges your dog to be bothering his sheep) may result in your dog being shot. Gamekeepers are also 'allowed' (ie would probably not be prosecuted) to shoot dogs that are bothering their birds.
You must take care to ensure that your dog cannot engage in the habits you describe. She must be kept on lead if in areas where there are sheep or pheasants or other livestock or game birds.
Cockapoos are dogs. I am horrified that any breeder would sell any dog as a 'lapdog'.
At 7 months your dog has reached the stage where she is transitioning from pup to adult - she is a teenager and she is testing boundaries and developing her independence. 
Have you attended training classes with you dog in the past and are you still attending classes? Training your dog does not mean attending one 6 week course or even going training once a week for her entire life - training a dog is about consistent behavioural expectations every day and positively rewarding your dog for doing what you want.
Be kind to your dog - try not to be angry and frustrated with her - if she becomes frightened of you then her growling could escalate. 
Does your dog like to play with a ball?
If you are in the country are there any local gun dog training classes that you could go to?


----------

